# How old were you when you stepped up to Commercial



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

I am 44 years old right now. 2 neck surgery's and fused vertebrae with plates although doc says no problem doing any lifting. Anyway as my numbers increase and I take another step forward into the sideline realm of beekeeping and hopefully on my way to doing this full time. Anyway I was just curious on how old you were when you made the leap. I have talked with guys that started at 22 and those that started at 45. some days it seems like it is all worth it and then there are days that I question what the hell am I doing at this age with this many hives. But the love I have when in the bee yards is just so great. It does not even seem like work most days (except when pulling honey).......so tell me guys.....give me some encouragement that this is still a good age to be doing this.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I started as a hobbyist and when In college I bought a commercial operations, seemed a better Idea then waiting tables. My wife and I ran it until I graduated, then we sold it. I have had bees in varying amounts, I retired over 25 years ago. And now I farm have a small shop, and keep bees! Every year I cut down on the bees. Getting too old for so many things, this spring I sold, traded or gave away 56 hives, bringing me down to a nice round 50. But I cannot help myself. I am like an old junky! Cut outs, swarm calls, management splits, swarm traps, before I knew it I am back up to over 100. I just cannot tell someone no when they call. Quit now before you become so addicted that you have no control, and will do anything to get a fix!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

It's funny that you moved back to 100 so quickly Tenbears!


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey you give me hope. I'm 30 and would love to be retired farm and keep bees. This is my first year w bees and I'm already addicted.


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, wait until you get into grafting and raising queens. Once you do it successfully, you keep trying to get better at it, then you need more hives for cell builders and to start your mating nucs... on it goes.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I bought my first 300 when I was 18, and I never looked back. Of course back then I knew I would be retired by 30 but now I am 33 with no retirement plans.


----------



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

babybee said:


> I bought my first 300 when I was 18, and I never looked back. Of course back then I knew I would be retired by 30 but now I am 33 with no retirement plans.


300 at 18....nice...just jumped right in or were you from a beekeeping family?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Flewster, it all depends on the amount of revenue stream you have and what you need to maintain your standard of living. If for pollination or for honey, 1000 hives of revenue is needed, facilities will be needed to back you up.


----------



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

Ian said:


> Flewster, it all depends on the amount of revenue stream you have and what you need to maintain your standard of living. If for pollination or for honey, 1000 hives of revenue is needed, facilities will be needed to back you up.


Thanks Ian. Been meaning to get up your way sometime and visit. We come to Canada fishing every fall and our first drive is to Morris where we stay the night then on to Lacc Seul. I follow you on your web page and know Morris isnt too far from you. One of these years I might give you a call.


----------



## SB-Russ (Apr 10, 2015)

I've just turned 50, have a bad back, and about to get my first hive....


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Flewster said:


> We come to Canada fishing every fall and our first drive is to Morris where we stay the night then on to Lacc Seul. I follow you on your web page and know Morris isnt too far from you. One of these years I might give you a call.


Coffee is on!


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

I got my first hive at 13 as a early 14th birthday present (87'). was to 110 by 17. up to 220+ by 19 with up and extreme downs since.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I had worked for a couple beekeepers for over 2 years. Then jumped in. And when I ran those first 300 I was working with a guy that was running about 1200. It allowed me to pay to use his trucks and equipment and still earn a wage.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Official Smoker boy at the age of 5, loading trucks by the time i was 12, and doing pollination runs at 16. That's what happens when you are born into it.


Now the only way to get out is if I get sold.......


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

AstroZomBEE said:


> Official Smoker boy at the age of 5, loading trucks by the time i was 12, and doing pollination runs at 16. That's what happens when you are born into it.
> 
> 
> Now the only way to get out is if I get sold.......


+1

I was the "conveyor belt" for the rack behind our top feed cowen at age 5. I distinctly remember hating that job


----------

